# Axes... Best bang for the buck



## Payson Oberly (Jan 10, 2019)

Looking to buy an axe... Something useful overall. Would be used a lot for pounding wedges for felling. Not necessarily slamming wedges for big ol trees, but the occasional use. Wanting some input on some 'budget' axes perhaps? Or ones folks like more than others at various price points. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 10, 2019)

Husqvarna axes manufactured by Hults Bruk have to be the best bang for the $$$.


----------



## MAD777 (Jan 10, 2019)

I have a Hults Bruk Akka forest axe and feel like I got a premium axe for my money. Light 1.5 lb. head on a 24" handle for fast swing speed. Perfectly sized companion axe for the forest, IMO. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Payson Oberly (Jan 10, 2019)

These have both held up nicely for pounding wedges too? No issues with splitting handles or anything? Thanks for the input!


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 10, 2019)

Can't beat vintage axes. Get on ebay, pick out the head you want, go to house handle or beaver tooth .com, order the handle you want, build it yourself. Pre- chanisaw axe heads really get the job done.


----------



## alderman (Jan 11, 2019)

It might be possible to get by with just one axe, but I’ve found different types, sizes and weights work better for certain situations. 
I have a couple of old double bitted axes that work great if the wood isn’t too knotty or crooked. I can swing them for a longer time than I can a big maul. If the wood is too tough, an axe isn’t going to work as well as a heavy maul. 
For in between stuff I’ve had good luck with the Fiskars X27. I purchased the X25, but I’m fairly tall and didn’t like the shorter handle as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfortyfive (Jan 11, 2019)

Might as well just go to Menards and get their generic brand. I keep one in the truck for a beater and it's fine. If I hit a rock banging around I don't loose any sleep over it.


----------



## sawfun (Jan 12, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Can't beat vintage axes. Get on ebay, pick out the head you want, go to house handle or beaver tooth .com, order the handle you want, build it yourself. Pre- chanisaw axe heads really get the job done.


+ 1You can get good Plumb, Collins, or True Temper Axe heads often for the price of a cheap hardware store Chinese axes. Then get a good Hickory handle, and you'll have an axe you'll enjoy and be proud of for the rest of your life.


----------



## mobilemech13 (Jan 13, 2019)

Loo


Payson Oberly said:


> Looking to buy an axe... Something useful overall. Would be used a lot for pounding wedges for felling. Not necessarily slamming wedges for big ol trees, but the occasional use. Wanting some input on some 'budget' axes perhaps? Or ones folks like more than others at various price points. Thanks in advance!


Look at Madsen's, council 3.5 or 4 pound fallers axe, both less than $50.


----------



## dancan (Jan 17, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Can't beat vintage axes. Get on ebay, pick out the head you want, go to house handle or beaver tooth .com, order the handle you want, build it yourself. Pre- chanisaw axe heads really get the job done.



https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/axe-restoration-thread.311261/

The Husqvarna and Hults Bruk are great value on new , the handles are great .


----------



## catbuster (Jan 19, 2019)

Council Tools gets my vote for a quality tool at the price.


----------



## Sukpad (Jan 19, 2019)

I have an H&B forge feller and I love it. For a moder USA produced hand forged piece of art I am surprised how cheap the guy sells them.

http://www.hbforge.com/axes/h-b-forge-felling-axe/


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Jan 19, 2019)

catbuster said:


> Council Tools gets my vote for a quality tool at the price.


----------

